# File transfers + IM-clients + Linux.

## phibxr

Does anyone know why the support for file transfers seem to be broken in every major IM-protocol under Linux? Not even the Jabber-clients seem to support file transfers.  :Confused: 

----------

## thebigslide

Works fine for me.  Must be your firewall or setup.  Try GAIM.

----------

## KK_r

GAIM has file transfer support but for some people (including me) it goes increadebly slow.

----------

## thebigslide

if it is going slow, then you are firewalled.  You need to open up the ports that it is trying to use (iptraf)

----------

## phibxr

Gaim doesn't have any real support for anything else than MSN-transfers. Jabber only works for Gaim <-> Gaim, and the ICQ-file transfers have been broken for ages. There isn't even a menu option for sending files over ICQ.

----------

## KK_r

well, use ssh then...it's way better

----------

## phibxr

 *KK_r wrote:*   

> well, use ssh then...it's way better

 

With an external application? Any ideas?

----------

## Kerjo

GAIM AIM, MSN, and ICQ transfers all work fine for me.

----------

## georwell

Jabber to Jabber works fine for me.

----------

## phibxr

 *Kerjo wrote:*   

> GAIM AIM, MSN, and ICQ transfers all work fine for me.

 

ICQ-transfers too? When I right click on an ICQ-post in my list, I don't even get a Send-option. I'm using 1.1.0 from portage.

Edit: ICQ file-transfers are even under "Feature requests" for GAIM - http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1091375&group_id=235&atid=350235

----------

## nonotme

i started using amsn a while back specifically because i needed msn file transfers. don't know about other protocols though.

----------

## phibxr

 *nonotme wrote:*   

> i started using amsn a while back specifically because i needed msn file transfers. don't know about other protocols though.

 

Well - MSN file transfers are the only ones working for me in GAIM, strangely enough. :S

(But they are of course very slow, as the only implemented method goes through the MSN-servers)

----------

## Kerjo

Gah, sorry, ICQ should not be on that list.

AIM and MSN are certainly very quick for me though, whether the person is sitting right next to me or sitting across the country.

----------

## dasilva

I believe AIM using incoming port 5190 for file transfers. Make sure that port is forwarded to your computer, that's the first step in the AIM direction.

If its pictures you need to send upload them onto http://imageshack.us or photobucket.

----------

## phibxr

I barely know what AIM is. No-one uses AIM in Sweden.  :Shocked: 

My eth0 is my public interface, so I shouldn't have to forward anything. Licq is able to send and receive files over ICQ, but as I have to use both MSN, ICQ and Jabber (and prefer GTK2), Gaim is my only real choice.

Has anyone managed to send files over Jabber with Gaim to someone _not_ using Gaim?

----------

## StevenSeagal

 *thebigslide wrote:*   

> if it is going slow, then you are firewalled.  You need to open up the ports that it is trying to use (iptraf)

 

Here Gaim transfers are below 3 KB/s with MSN account. Both in Linux and Windows, i also tried without firewall but nothing changed.

----------

## l_bratch

AFAIK MSN file transfer support in Gaim only works through the MSN file transfer server, thus you get slow speeds.

Yahoo transfer supports fully P2P transfers, thus it goes at the maximum speed the connections can take.

I haven't tried Jabber or ICQ transfer though.

----------

